# First Degree



## jfree7997 (Apr 15, 2014)

So nervous tomorrow I have my ea.  I'm excited and can't wait.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations and try to remember everything that is said during your initiation , keep your ears and your hart open

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## jfree7997 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thx.  It will be a long work day waiting lol

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Apr 16, 2014)

7 mins till show time. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 16, 2014)

You got this bro

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## goomba (Apr 16, 2014)

The first degree is my favorite degree!  Welcome to the fraternity.


----------



## jfree7997 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am an EA Mason.  Oh what a feeling

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joshua71 (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome!! Your journey has begun, enjoy ! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CTSloan (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats brother and welcome. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ryanRobinson (Apr 17, 2014)

How do I post on my timeline in this app? How do I start a new thread??


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ryanRobinson (Apr 17, 2014)

I do my first degree tonight!!! I'm so excited!!! Any pointers???


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Apr 17, 2014)

Listen and enjoy

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 17, 2014)

Listen and remember you are amongst friends so there is nothing to fear 

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to both of you.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 8, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> I am an EA Mason.  Oh what a feeling
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App





ryanRobinson said:


> I do my first degree tonight!!! I'm so excited!!! Any pointers???
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Are both of you now Master Masons?


----------



## jfree7997 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm still working my ea


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hang in there brother. I'm sure that you will do great.


----------

